# Looking to buy 05-06 or SAP rear bumper!!



## terry6 (May 22, 2012)

I have an 04 gto and I'm trying to upgrade my rear bumper with an 05-06 or SAP bumper. Willing to drive and have cash (or help link me somewhere online if possible). Thanks :willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You do realize you'll have to upgrade your exhaust system too?


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

good luck man been looking for a year be for i found one last week try rjsalvages on ebay you well have to send them a message thats were i found one.


----------



## terry6 (May 22, 2012)

Yeah I'm going to upgrade the exhaust at the same time. I'm more worried about finding the bumper first though. Exhaust is the easy part.


----------

